# Locked MySQL after DDoS



## FlorinMarian (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello!
I run FreeBSD 12.1 and MariaDB104 and someone hitted me directly into database port.
It doesn't work with kill -9 PID or "service mysql-server stop/restart".
Any way to restart process without reboot ?

Thank you!


----------



## CyberCr33p (Apr 25, 2020)

What does the `ps -aux | grep mysqld` shows?


----------

